
One Stop Shop Episode #7 – FiXT - kimbudd
https://receiptful.com/academy/podcast/7-fixt/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=podcast7
======
adii
Cool episode! I really liked how they admitted that not all of the music they
release are hits and that they make a lot of mistakes.

I was also surprised to hear that music streaming was their #1 revenue
channel.

------
kimbudd
No Clear Path Ahead? Sometimes you just need to dig in! Learn how FiXT has
grown their business through the evolution of the music industry. One clear
tip: don't drink too much of your own Kool-Aid.

